# Robinul Forte



## vegasnanny (Jun 10, 2004)

I have been suffering from IBS-C alternating with IBS-D. I went to see a new GI Doctor and he gave me Robinul Forte. Take 1mg 1 hour before eating breakfast. This week he increased the dosage to 1mg twice a day 1 hour before dinner. I have not seen improvement. Has anyone taken Robinul Forte and how long before results are noticed. This IBS has interferred with my quality of life and I would like some relief.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Hi,you should post on the main forum.


----------



## marrieanne (Jan 12, 2005)

i've never heard of it.


----------

